# international 2500 a



## deerseeker001 (Aug 11, 2010)

i recently bought this industrail loader tractor have a few questions,there is a small pedal on the right side when you are in the seat,it would be to the rear of your right foot.i havent figure out what this is for,any info on this tractor would be helpful thank you ron


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Differential lock. Locks up the rear wheels for better traction. Don't use it on hard surfaces though!


----------



## deerseeker001 (Aug 11, 2010)

thank you very much for the help ron


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You just got a whole bunch more traction! How about some pictures of that machine hitting the dirt pile now?


----------



## deerseeker001 (Aug 11, 2010)

thanks for the info,do you have to keep it pressed down or how does that work


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Push it down for traction, let up when you don't need it anymore. Suposed to be able to hit it when one wheel spins, then let off and it will disengage automatically when both wheels equal out on the traction, but I always keep it pushed until I'm certain that the traction has gotten better, and isn't needed anymore. If you hit it and let off while still mud bogging for instance, one wheel could start slipping again while pushing the load hence causing you to loose your momentum. I just keep it pushed down until you don't need it anymore then I always crank the steering one way then the other, to make sure it actually unlocks itself again, or if you have independent brakes, you can hit one pedal, then the other. Never hit the differential lockup when one wheel is actually in the act of spinning, especially real fast. Always let off the power when this happens, then stomp the diff lock and then let er rip! Stomping on the diff lock while one wheel is actually turning is very very hard on the lockup mechinism, and subtracts years of service off the device.


----------



## deerseeker001 (Aug 11, 2010)

thank you very much,very helpful i have a repair manual but not a operater manual.ron


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Great! Hope you give us some photos. Another thing..........If you plan on going into a bad spot, a hole.....mud....whatever, You can crank the steering one way or the other, while nudging the diff lock into engagment, that way your're locked up before you even begin to get stuck, remembering that often once you start spinning one wheel and have to stop to engage the lockup, it kills your momentum. By doing this, you can enter a bad situation with the wheels already locked by simply cranking the steering while moving and gently nudging the diff lock pedal down without giving the machine any throttle of course.


----------



## deerseeker001 (Aug 11, 2010)

thanks alot,this helps me.i had no idea.there is alot of knowledge here ron


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I forgot to mention it Ron, and probably should, but the differential lockup will usually only engage if one wheel is spinning slightly faster than the other. If the wheels are spinning at the same speed, then you likely won't be able to push the pedal down without bending something.


----------



## deerseeker001 (Aug 11, 2010)

thank you for the info


----------



## deerseeker001 (Aug 11, 2010)

here are the pictures


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks Deerseeker! Nice stout unit. Looks pissed off!armytank


----------



## deerseeker001 (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks i have my dream tractor


----------



## pegasus (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice tractor. Thanks for the additional pictures.
Joe


----------



## deerseeker001 (Aug 11, 2010)

joe i like the canopy,i look around and see if i can find one.can you send pictures on how its attached.thanks ron


----------



## AndrewEvan (Nov 22, 2011)

nice ride! It looks like the "before" picture of mine  I just bought the same tractor with the 250a series loader and backhoe, it does not look anywhere NEAR as nice or as clean as yours, though. I imagine it hasn't looked that nice since the 70's! Did you mention that you have an owners manual? I have been unable to find one.


----------



## deerseeker001 (Aug 11, 2010)

yes i do have the operators manual.post your email address and i will reply


----------



## deerseeker001 (Aug 11, 2010)

i can burn you a copy to disk if you want


----------



## AndrewEvan (Nov 22, 2011)

that would be awesome! Either way, I've been all over this machine trying to figure things out I'll pm my email.


----------

